# Gradle add Bom Properties



## JimWiesel (23. Aug 2019)

Moin Moin,

ich hatte schon mal wegen Gradle und Maven hier was gefragt





						Gradle localPublish POM
					

Hallo  ich habe ein Gradle Projekt das mehrere SubProjekte hat  MeinProjekt -- MeinProjekt-API -- MeinProjekt-Database -- MeinProjekt-Dependencies usw. usw.  in dem SubProjekt -Dependencies ist ein build.gradle (aktuell leer) und ein reichlich gefülltes pom.xml  ich würde das pom.xml gerne als...



					www.java-forum.org
				



das läuft auch mitlerweile wie es soll 

jetzt habe ich im build.gradle 

```
ext {
    name1_version = 1.0
    name2_version = 2.3
}

dependencies {
        dependency ("com.google.suche:suche:$name1_version") {
        }
    
        dependency ("com.facebook.user:user:$name2_version") {
        }
}
```

das funktioniert wie geünscht, es wird ein Pom generiert in dem dann die Versionen richtig ersetzt wurden

ich würde das nun gerne erweitern das ich, wie in POM Files üblich einen Properties bereich habe um zusätzliche informationen setzen zu können


```
ext {
    name1_version = 1.0
    name2_version = 2.3

    sonstige_info1= 'abcd'
    sonstige_info2= 'efgh'
}

dependencies {
        dependency ("com.google.suche:suche:$name1_version") {
        }
    
        dependency ("com.facebook.user:user:$name2_version") {
        }
}
```

die sonstigen Informationen möchte ich nicht für dependencies verwenden sondern sollen im POM File als Properties aufgeführt werden

jemand ne Idee einen Ansatz wie man das umsetzen kann?


----------



## JimWiesel (23. Aug 2019)

```
publishing {
            publications {
                mavenJava(MavenPublication) {
                    pom {
                        name = 'Name'
                        properties {
                            
                        }
                    }
```

also Namen kann ich hinzufügen 
der landet dann auch in der generierten POM
aber was ich in den Properties mache will nicht funktionieren
mit setProperty(,) etc


----------



## JimWiesel (27. Aug 2019)

wenn man richtig liest, dann geht das auch


			Maven Publish Plugin
		



```
pom {
    name = 'Name'
    properties = [
        myProp: "value",
        "prop.with.dots": "anotherValue"
    ]
}
```


----------

